# New Yard Syndrome



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Our home was just built and centipede grass was sodded in. I don't have a clue about this type of grass, so like others I need some advice. I posted a few photos, I live near the beach in the Florida Panhandle too, BTW, Pensacola/Perdido where the soil is sandy...

The yard seems to be displaying various degrees of shades of green, also grass is thin in some areas, and you can still see the sod lines where the 12X12 inch squares were layed in. Also some strange looking weeds growing which I've been pulling out weekly. I fertilized with a Scotts Turf Builder in hopes of it getting a stronger root system before winter???

I'm wondering how long it takes for centipede grass to firmly take hold and get thick?

Any advice would be helpful, and appreciated...!

Thank you all


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Retiree I moved this over to the warm season subforum. Also pinging @Brodgers88 because he has the best looking centipede lawn I've seen.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Okay thank you!


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

The weed looks like lespedeza.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm not up to date on the light requirements for C, but I'd bet some dinero that this strip isn't receiving the required light that it needs to survive... let alone thrive (does this strip run E/W or N/S?). In addition, I'd be concerned about the lack of airflow that this area will receive - extended periods of wetness are less than ideal. Lastly, the traffic isn't helping the cause either.

I'd limit the traffic on this area. Reduce your fertilizer inputs - if it's not grabbing light, it's not able to make the required carbs. Reduce the mowing here + raise the HOC when you do mow - we can grab more light this way. Use a PGR when the time comes for that. And install gutters over this area if they don't already exist. Not trying to sound too critical, but I'm not sure this strip has the proper growing environment to thrive.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep, looks like it! Thanks....It's easy to pull up, as long as I don't let it mature. I have a small yard too so that helps. One of my pre-requisites for our retirement house, small yard less maintenance...Here is our back yard...


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Retiree +1 to what viva_oldtrafford said about the small strip, definitely looks like it could lack of sun. How long has the sod been down? The picture of the backyard doesn't look too bad. When did the lawn start showing different shades of green and how much of the Scott's has been applied? Have you poked around in the soil to see if there could be something under the sod inhibiting root growth especially the grass that is next to the concrete.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Those are good thoughts! The sides run east to west, BTW, on the north side of the house...Still about a 4 1/2 foot wide area doesn't seem to conducive to growing grass does it? Maybe too, I am watering it too much, plus it's been raining again. I fertilized for the first time 4 days ago, so this is why I increased the watering frequency. Maybe I should lay off some. That bare spot is where the electricians worked. They pretty much wore it down to nothing. I may just put some pave stone down there...

So I guess centipede grass like the sun, correct? And not so much water? Thanks for your thoughts on this!



viva_oldtrafford said:


> I'm not up to date on the light requirements for C, but I'd bet some dinero that this strip isn't receiving the required light that it needs to survive... let alone thrive (does this strip run E/W or N/S?). In addition, I'd be concerned about the lack of airflow that this area will receive - extended periods of wetness are less than ideal. Lastly, the traffic isn't helping the cause either.
> 
> I'd limit the traffic on this area. Reduce your fertilizer inputs - if it's not grabbing light, it's not able to make the required carbs. Reduce the mowing here + raise the HOC when you do mow - we can grab more light this way. Use a PGR when the time comes for that. And install gutters over this area if they don't already exist. Not trying to sound too critical, but I'm not sure this strip has the proper growing environment to thrive.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Retiree said:


> Those are good thoughts! The sides run east to west, BTW, on the north side of the house...Still about a 4 1/2 foot wide area doesn't seem to conducive to growing grass does it? Maybe too, I am watering it too much, plus it's been raining again. I fertilized for the first time 4 days ago, so this is why I increased the watering frequency. Maybe I should lay off some. That bare spot is where the electricians worked. They pretty much wore it down to nothing. I may just put some pave stone down there...
> 
> So I guess centipede grass like the sun, correct? And not so much water? Thanks for your thoughts on this!
> 
> ...


Centipede also likes less nitrogen than other grasses (about 1/2), so keep that in mind with your apps as well. It won't do well if you throw nitrogen at it like a bermuda lawn.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Agree with the others that spot seems too shaded and or holds too much moisture, Centipede defiantly likes sun. Also yes on Fert centipede only needs about 1lb of N per year, too much will harm it, been there done that with mine(did it on purpose and that experiment failed).

Geaux Tigahs!


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

I took these this morning, both north and south sides...South side has more sun. But as winter approaches the sun exposure times will change...The second photo is the north side with the problems...


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I'm thinking lack of sunlight for long enough, might be hard to get anything to grow there.


----------



## unspokenzero (Aug 27, 2018)

My last lawn was C and let me tell you it is a slow growing tough little bastard. First thing I would do before putting any further products on your lawn and potentially harming it is get a soil test done. this will help you prep for next season. My previous lawn took about 6 weeks to fully establish to where i could not pull up SOD. It took almost 2 growing seasons (i was deployed one season) to get it mint. Your local extension office should have a centipede calendar of what to do when in your area. I followed this from the local extension office https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/ and it helped me to understand some of the local cultural practices to get my lawn into tip top shape.

The area near your fence looks as if 2 things are happening

1. You are getting too much water, C doesn't require much water my last lawn had no external irrigation unless i was watering in some additives or it rained. looks as if the grading in that area may have lead to some pooling of water below the soil. A french drain will help with this. With it being so moist this is adding to compaction in this area. 
2. Not enough sunlight which is not drying the area out.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, I've watched this area during a few bad rain storms and the last tropical storm. Lots of water standing there at the gate where that bald spot is...Not sure if i will ever be successful there in that spot so I may put some pave stone there. Dig it out first and lay those in. Discouraging how that part of the yard is. Everything else seems to be okay.

BTW, what is a French drain?


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

My front yard after one week of fertilization...Looks good and healthy


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Retiree said:


> Yes, I've watched this area during a few bad rain storms and the last tropical storm. Lots of water standing there at the gate where that bald spot is...Not sure if i will ever be successful there in that spot so I may put some pave stone there. Dig it out first and lay those in. Discouraging how that part of the yard is. Everything else seems to be okay.
> 
> BTW, what is a French drain?


A French drain is an underground drain designed to flow water away from an area that struggles with water. Usually it is used near structures or low areas to flow the water away to prevent damage. There are lots of videos on YouTube that show the basics and how to install them. It would be something to consider near your gate area. The pavers will take away damage to the grass but you will still have water issues there.


----------

